# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Kujtoj Mesuesin

## Fiori

Pat ikur mesuesi im ne Turqi,
une abetaren e laga me lot,
ne zemer me hyri fytyra e tij
dhe s'me hiqet as sot.

I vogel isha atehere, pak dija
jeta me dukej loje e defrim,
po ngado qe shkoja, kudo qe vija
shihja fytyren e mesuesit tim

Degjogja zerin e tij te dashur 
kur binte zilja per ne mesim,
degjoja zerin e tij te dridhur:
"E di c'eshte mergimi ti, Agim?"

Por une s'e dija, s'kuptoja asgje,
c'ishte mergimi dhe Anadolli
Syte e mesuesit ishin me lot,
ate dite qe fshati e percolli.

Kaluan dite, kaluan vjet,
librin nga dora s'e leshova,
ne banka te shkolles edhe ne jete,
punet e kesaj toke mesova

Mesova une se c'ishte mergimi
shtepia pa plang, sofra pa buke
mesova pse mesuesi im
na la dhe mori te largeten rruge.

Sot, kur dhe vete me ditar,
dal perpara nxenesve te mi,
e kutjoj mesuesin tim te pare,
arratisur larg ne Turqi.

_Agim Vinca_

----------


## donarta

jU LUTEM FIORI MA GJEJ NJE POEZI TE FUQISHME PER MESUESIN E CILA DO FLIST PER VUAJTJET QENDRESAT ARRIJET E MESUESVE DO TA DI PER NDER TE MADH ...ME RESPEKT  :ngerdheshje: ONARTA

----------


## final580

Welcome to inChoose.com - We are online consumer electronics dropshippers. We wholesale Blu-Ray Players, Camcorders, Cell Phones, Flash Memory, Gps Navigation, Laptops/Notebooks, Mp3 Players, Netbooks, PDAs and Handheld PCs, Televisions, Video Games and much more! inChoose.com - your online resource for surplus, overstock, and closeout merchandise.

----------

